# AAE Gold Micro Clicker



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Ok, I bought said clicker a few days ago. In the course of trimming my arrows and adjusting the clicker, I sent an arrow though it. It was bound to happen. In the process I broke the little black plastic part at the end of the clicker arm. They call it an arrow guide. I've looked on line at AAE and some proshops but I don't see the arrow guide listed as a seperate item. I sent an email last night to AAE, but they only work 4 days a week and are closed on Friday.

A couple of questions:

Do I even need this part?
If I do, can it be purchased?
Should I just toss the $50 clicker in the trash and rig up a chop stick with rubber bands to do the job?

This must have happened to somebody else.

signed,

_Concerned and Lost at the Range_


----------



## Arsi (May 14, 2011)

Ranger 50 said:


> Should I just toss the $50 clicker in the trash and rig up a chop stick with rubber bands to do the job?


HAHA! Sorry I have no solution for you but this made me laugh  Id say wait for them to open up and get another one. Bump for you


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

I'm not certain (bow's not in front of me) but I think any clicker will work on the Micro.

Bill


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Not sure I understand your reply. The clicker I bought is the AAE Gold Micro Clicker. Do you mean that any spring arm will work on it?


----------



## bobnikon (Jun 10, 2012)

I would imagine you would be fine without the black end piece. I shot a old hoyt clicker for years that didn't have an "arrow guide". If you are worried about scratching your arrows (not sure how sharp the sides of the arm are) you could use some emery cloth to knock them down if they are sharp or wrap a piece of tape around it where it contacts the arrow. See if the company will do anything for you, but frankly I would keep shooting.


----------



## elarock (Nov 15, 2012)

I don't have it front me either, but I would think that that "arrow guide" piece looks very similar on many clickers..even inexpensive ones. You could try an arrow guide from a $5 clicker (http://goo.gl/5TvDL) and see if it fits. Even if it doesn't fit exactly, you could super glue it on or something. It's just to protect the arrow shaft from scratches so I wouldn't over-think it. Besides, I'm sure they'd send one out to you without too much of a fuss...but don't quote me on that. hah


----------



## GilG (Aug 20, 2006)

You can do without it,I actually remove the plastic piece from my beiter clicker,as do most people.


----------



## arwemakere (Feb 26, 2010)

Ranger 50 said:


> Not sure I understand your reply. The clicker I bought is the AAE Gold Micro Clicker. Do you mean that any spring arm will work on it?


Yes, sorry. The actual "clicker" part of the AAE micro appears to be the same as any other clicker. The only thing special about the Micro Gold is the micro-adjust mechanism.

Bill


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

Just put a Beiter clicker on the micro adjust piece.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Or better yet, toss the entirely unecessary "micro clicker" and screw a Beiter clicker straight to your riser the way 99.9% of the rest of us do this (those of us not sponsored by AAE or training at the OTC).

John


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Ranger 50 said:


> Ok, I bought said clicker a few days ago. In the course of trimming my arrows and adjusting the clicker, I sent an arrow though it. It was bound to happen. In the process I broke the little black plastic part at the end of the clicker arm. They call it an arrow guide. I've looked on line at AAE and some proshops but I don't see the arrow guide listed as a seperate item. I sent an email last night to AAE, but they only work 4 days a week and are closed on Friday.
> 
> A couple of questions:
> 
> ...


If you are talking about the plastic piece (circled below) that covers the end of the clicker arm, it's just used to quiet the clicker so you don't hear or feel any scratching from metal on metal contact between your arrow tip and clicker as you pull your arrow through the clicker. You can easily replace that with some heat shrink tubing.


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Well Thanks John, Where were you when I reaching for my wallet?


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

limbwalker said:


> Or better yet, toss the entirely unecessary "micro clicker" and screw a Beiter clicker straight to your riser the way 99.9% of the rest of us do this (those of us not sponsored by AAE or training at the OTC). John


When it comes to clicker positioning I've always thought that once you had it set for a particular draw-length/arrow-length you basically left it alone. 

Since this clicker is identified as 'KSL' does the OTC currently teach their shooters to make 'frequent' or 'micro-changes' to their clicker-position? - John


----------



## x-slayer1440 (May 21, 2012)

jhinaz said:


> When it comes to clicker positioning I've always thought that once you had it set for a particular draw-length/arrow-length you basically left it alone.
> 
> Since this clicker is identified as 'KSL' does the OTC currently teach their shooters to make 'frequent' or 'micro-changes' to their clicker-position? - John


No, they dont. Its a good idea but needs imrovement. its too much effort to loosen the screw and then hope you turn the knob the right way. its easier to just move a beiter and cheaper too. I shot the AAE for a while only bc somebody gave it to me but a beiter works just fine.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Every archer I know who has bought one of these (notice I said "bought") has regretted it for the reasons mentioned above. Not a bad idea, mind you, but rather poor execution. Having to use an allen wrench to loosen the set screw every time, or else risk having the knob move and listen to it rattle, are your two options. Neither of them are as appealing to me as simply screwing your clicker to the riser, as every manufacturer intended.

As much as I love AAE/Cavalier products, they do tend to over-engineer things sometimes. Free-flyte rests, plungers with replaceable (i.e. "loseable") tips, and now this. More is not always better, although there are plenty of gadget-geeks out there who want more screws, knobs and thingamajigs just because. 

John


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

_ More is not always better, although there are plenty of gadget-geeks out there who want more screws, knobs and thingamajigs just because._

Well, what would I do in my off hours from the range.


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Fletch arrows for JOAD kids. Much better use of your time.


----------



## Mulcade (Aug 31, 2007)

limbwalker said:


> Fletch arrows for JOAD kids. Much better use of your time.


That's a never-ending job, right there!


----------



## Matt Z (Jul 22, 2003)

I think the product has some validity if you struggle with bending at the waste shooting the longer distances. Have you tried contacting a more knowledgable recurve retailer like Lancaster for the part?



limbwalker said:


> Or better yet, toss the entirely unecessary "micro clicker" and screw a Beiter clicker straight to your riser the way 99.9% of the rest of us do this (those of us not sponsored by AAE or training at the OTC).


John - this doesn't sound like you? Impostor?


----------



## limbwalker (Sep 26, 2003)

Nope, that was me. I watched one of our RA's fiddle with his "micro adjust" clicker in Vegas. He didn't bother to use the set screw, and it rattled every time he shot. I just shook my head. It's a piece of equipment that is just not necessary. Why anyone would add unnecessary equipment that could easily fail or malfunction during a competition is just beyond me. 

Matt, how is this device any better than screwing your clicker to the riser? I can make "micro adjustments" to my clicker position with my fingers. I don't need a knob and set screw.

John


----------



## Ranger 50 (Mar 2, 2012)

Mulcade said:


> That's a never-ending job, right there!


I'm not sure they'll let me do that at the bar.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Sorry to dig into a 6.5 year old thread.

I've got a Beiter clicker and it moves very easily even when I've screwed it down as tightly as possible by hand. I was thinking that this AAE base might make for a great way to avoid that problem (although I would tweak it by using a thumb screw rather than the stock grub screw).

I guess my question is how does everyone make the Beiter work? It's been nothing but a pita for me.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Does anyone have experience with the TEC-HRO MicroClicker? It looks to be an improved version of what AAE has but I'm not sure. Thanks


----------



## Seattlepop (Dec 8, 2003)

Maggiemaebe said:


> Sorry to dig into a 6.5 year old thread.
> 
> I've got a Beiter clicker and it moves very easily even when I've screwed it down as tightly as possible by hand. I was thinking that this AAE base might make for a great way to avoid that problem (although I would tweak it by using a thumb screw rather than the stock grub screw).
> 
> I guess my question is how does everyone make the Beiter work? It's been nothing but a pita for me.


Yep, those little plastic spikes hurt like heck trying to finger-tighten. Replace the stock screw with an allen head and tighten with allen wrench.


----------



## Bob Furman (May 16, 2012)

Maggiemaebe said:


> Sorry to dig into a 6.5 year old thread.
> 
> I've got a Beiter clicker and it moves very easily even when I've screwed it down as tightly as possible by hand. I was thinking that this AAE base might make for a great way to avoid that problem (although I would tweak it by using a thumb screw rather than the stock grub screw).
> 
> I guess my question is how does everyone make the Beiter work? It's been nothing but a pita for me.


This is how I secure all my clickers. Get rid of all the plastic junk. Add a couple washers, plastic against they riser if you like and a socket hear screw.











You don't get a second chance to make a first impression.


----------



## Maggiemaebe (Jan 10, 2017)

Perfect! Thanks all!


----------

